# What type of dog is Bolt from The Movie "Bolt"?



## zerugaze (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm looking to see what type of dog "BOLT" is. My son wan't a real dog just like him and I wan't to please him. 

thanks


----------



## Koi (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like a white Alsatian.


----------



## martryn (Mar 3, 2009)

> Looks like a white Alsatian.



Get a puppy and he won't know the difference!


----------



## DominusDeus (Mar 3, 2009)

A white Alsation gets my vote...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 3, 2009)

ur not supposed to buy dogs u see in the movie gay asshole.  Buy a black dog, don't contribute to big black dog syndrome


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2009)

> My son wan't a real dog just like him and I wan't to please him.



You gonna spray on a lightning bolt on him too?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha, this is fucking weird.


----------

